# Taunushöhenweg - TransTaunus 2014



## Bergziege09 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen und ein frohes Neues!

Für das neue Jahr plane ich eine Taunusdurchquerung von Ost nach West, entlang des Taunushöhenweges von Butzbach nach Kaub.

Die Tour hat ca. 140 km und knapp 7.000hm. Wenn das Training gut läuft, würde ich die Strecke gerne an einem Wochenende komplett abfahren.

Hat irgendjemand von euch diese Tour schon einmal gefahren? Falls ja, könnt Ihr mir genauere Infos geben zu folgenden Punkten:

 - Wird Kartenmaterial benötigt, oder reicht die Beschilderung aus?
 - Ist das alles Forstautobahn oder gibt es auch Trail-Anteile?
 - Habt Ihr Tips für Unterkünfte?

Besten Dank und fröhliches Biken!


----------



## Hornisborn (6. Januar 2014)

Dir auch noch ein frohes neues Jahr. Hast du vielleicht mal nen guten Link zu einer Karte von dem Weg, wo der genau lang läuft?  Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren. Kann dir im Bereich zwischen Winterstein und Königstein weiter helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (6. Januar 2014)

Auf wieviel Tage willst du die Tour fahren, zwei oder drei? 
Hab doch was gefunden. http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/taunushöhenweg


----------



## Bergziege09 (7. Januar 2014)

Super, danke Dir. Die Karte hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon gefunden, nur bislang war ich noch nicht in der Lage, das Ding auf mein Garmin zu schleusen...
Ich will versuchen, die Strecke in zwei Tagen zu bewältigen. Bei 7.000 hm bin ich mir da aber noch nicht so sicher...


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen,

die Strecke ist in 2 Tagen machbar, keine Frage. Es lohnt sich aber, auch mal nach links und rechts zu schauen, denn nicht nur im ersten Drittel gibt es den ein oder anderen netten Trail. Es ist also auch eine Frage der Priorität.  Unterkünfte gibt es in den angrenzenden Ortschaften zu Hauf, günstiges und exorbitant teures.

Das hier könnte auch noch helfen:
http://drmvf.de/media/01H.pdf


----------



## McFlury (7. Januar 2014)

Sehr interessant.
Die 7000hm kommen wohl aber nur durch eine sehr schlechte Filterung der gpx Daten zustande. Wenn Du dir z.B. die letzte Etappe (1350hm kamen mir doch sehr viel vor) auf GPSies hoch lädst und dir dort anzeigen lässt, sind es nur noch 1000hm. Und selbst GPSies greift bei ihren Hohemeter recht hoch.
Ich denke mehr als 4000hm werde das nicht sein.


----------



## Wickerer (7. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mal meine GPS-Tracks von 2007 rausgesucht und komme insgesamt auf 142km und 4400hm. Die Wegführung hat sich seitdem m.E. nicht geändert. Die Werte sollten also noch aktuell sein. 

Zur Orientierung: Der Taunushöhenweg ist der Hauptwanderweg des Taunusklubs. Die Wegmarkierungen werden regelmäßig gepflegt und sind für die Navigation ausreichend. Da Du aber sowieso mit GPS fahren möchtest, bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Die Karten brauchst Du höchstens im Notfall, wenn Du mal von der Strecke abweichen und Dich an anderen Wegmarkierungen orientieren möchtest.

Fahrtechnik: Auf dem Taunushöhenweg gibt es immer wieder mal Trailpassagen, auch solche, auf denen man (zumindest ich) das Bike auch mal ein paar Meter schieben muss, aber das macht das Ganze ja erst interessant.

Unterkunft: Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass es am Wegesrand immer wieder nette Unterstandshütten gibt, in denen man auch mal eine Nacht im Schlafsack verbingen kann.


----------



## Bergziege09 (7. Januar 2014)

Nur 4.400 hm? Das sind natürlich ganz andere Voraussetzungen. Da kann ich das Training ja entsprechend reduzieren
Und was die Trail-Anteile betrifft, das bringt dann neben der sportlichen Herausforderung auch noch einen schönen Spaßfaktor hinzu.

Herzlichen Dank auf jeden Fall für die Infos.


----------



## sipaq (8. Januar 2014)

Sehe das genauso. Allein ein Blick auf die Höhenprofile der einzelnen Etappen reicht schon aus, um zu sehen, dass die angegebenen Höhenmeter viel zu hoch sind. Zum Beispiel werden für Etappe 3 (Saalburg - Glashütten) 825hm angegeben, wobei der einzige Hauptanstieg (Saalburg - Gr. Feldberg) in der Realität gerade mal 450hm ausmacht. Mehr als 500 hm - 550 hm wird dieser Tourabschnitt also wohl nicht haben. Selbiges gilt für Abschnitt 4. Bei den restlichen Abschnitten kenne ich mich nicht gut genug aus, aber das wird wohl übertragbar sein.


----------



## Bergziege09 (3. April 2014)

zur Info für alle, die die Tour interessiert:

Ich bin am Wochenende einen Teil der Strecke abgefahren (von Fischbach bis zur Platte (Wiesbaden)).
Die Strecke ist bis hinter Eppstein super ausgeschildert und sehr gut zu fahren. 
Bei Wildsachsen begann dann aber das Chaos: Schilder waren so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden, dank Karte konnte ich mich aber durcharbeiten. 
Richtig übel wurde es dann aber zwischen Auringen und der Siedlung "Erbsenacker". Der "Weg" war in einem miserablen Zustand, jede Menge umgekippte Bäume und teils von Büschen zugewuchert machte es den Eindruck, als wäre hier seit langem kein Mensch mehr langgefahren.

Wenn man sich da durchgekämpft hat, steht man im "Erbsenacker" wieder vor der Herausforderung der Navigation. Erneut keine Beschilderung zu sehen. Ich bin daher dem R6 gefolgt, da er größtenteils auf derselben Route verläuft. Statt über den Kellerskopf ging er jedoch daran vorbei, direkt auf die Platte. So habe ich zwar ein paar hm gesparrt, aber nicht die Route mit allen "Höhepunkten" genommen.

Falls jemand also die Tour fahren möchte, stellt euch auf Navigationsprobleme und kleinere Schiebe-Tragepassagen ein.


----------



## TiJoe (6. April 2014)

Moin Bergziege09!

Danke für die Infos.

Ich werde in der Woche nach Ostern mal die Strecke Butzbach - Niedernhausen in Angriff nehmen.

Mal schauen wie die Ausschilderung und die Wegbeschaffenheit sich darstellen.

Ich werde berichten...

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterschiff (26. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer großen (anspruchsvollen?) Tour in der Nähe (es müssen ja nicht gleich die Alpen sein) als mittel- bzw. langfristiges Ziel auch über den Taunushöhenweg gestolpert. Die oben verlinkte Seite mit der gpx-Datei habe ich auch schon gefunden.

Nun sitze ich erst seit mitte 2020 ernsthaft auf dem Rad und bin seither laut Tacho ca. 2000km und 22000hm gefahren. Kann man damit schon arbeiten? Wie gesagt ich bin noch nicht lange dabei, so fehlen mir Erfahrungswerte wo ich damit stehe. Zumindest Teilstücke wie von Frankfurt aus auf den Feldberg und von dort dem Weg folgend Richtung Westen so weit es geht würde ich mir schon vornehmen wollen.

Außerdem wären Information zu Wegarten und -beschaffenheit hilfreich auf Satellitenbildern sehe ich nur Wald. Eher Waldautobahnen oder schweres Gelände? Ist es als Fahrtechnikanfänger sinnvoll machbar oder müsste ich viel tragen und schieben)?

Danke


----------



## tomtomba (26. Oktober 2021)

Der Taunushöhenweg entspricht dem Fernwanderweg E3. Der ist komplett Waldautobahn. da braucht man wenig Fahrtechnik. Da geht es um die Distanz und das Naturerlebnis.

Aber wenn Du aus FFM kommst, dann steig doch einfach mal in die U-Bahn zur Hohemark und fahr den Schildern zum Großen Feldberg hinterher. 
Oder such Dir was bei Komoot. z.b. 








						Toller Blick nach Frankfurt – Großer Feldberg Runde von Römerstadt | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Detaillierte Karten und GPS-Navigation zur Mountainbike-Tour "Toller Blick nach Frankfurt – Großer Feldberg Runde von Römerstadt" 03:58 Std 44,9 km




					www.komoot.de
				




viel Spaß....


----------



## Svenos (26. Oktober 2021)

Also mit 2000 km in den Beinen eine große Tour machen klingt ambitioniert. Nicht falsch verstehen, aber das könnte - je nach Strecke und Tempo - eine Grenzerfahrung werden. 
Mein Rat: Starte erst mal mit kleineren Touren bis 50 km und nicht so viel Höhenmetern.
Und ein Fahrtechnikkurs würde ich einem Anfänger immer anraten. Gibt ja einige Anbieter im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Das Geld ist gut investiert.


----------

